# Finally added some absorption



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I finally got around to it and made some mini-chunks (12x12x17) in my front corners and a couple 2" 4x2 panels for the side wall first reflection points. I used 6 lb/ft³ mineral wool. I faced the corner chunks and backed the wall panels with some left over laminate underlay that's made from recycled cotton. I put some nice curtains infront of the corner chunks and wrapped the panels in some black breathable upholstery material. 

Pictures to come shortly.

I noticed a very nice change in the room acoustics. I haven't done any measurements, but I can audibly hear a difference for the better. The bass is much tighter and less boomy. It definitely sounds much more controlled and accurate. I'm wishing I had done this much sooner.

A ran the Audissey MultEq set up to recalculate everything. One think I noticed is that it didn't take as much off the level of the sub. Normally it would always subtract 12dB no mater where it was placed in the room. In this iteration it only took it down 6dB. 

Another observation is that before treatments I would notice a big change when using Audissey vs no EQ. Now with room treatments installed I have a hard time discerning the difference between the two modes.

My next steps are to add absorption to the ceiling at the first reflection points, look into some diffusion on the rear wall and chunk the rear corners. I have one board of mineral wool left so I'll tackle the ceiling next.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I dare say that you've also noticed a drop in ambient sound in the room as well..
It's a whole different world when you put in acoustic treatments!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I did put a lot of insulation in the ceiling and walls went I built my room. I would say that putting the treatments in place has helped even further to reduce the noise floor in the room.

I'm going to do some measurements as soon as I get a chance.


----------

